# Stiefvater lüftet Hunzikers Geheimnis



## beachkini (12 Juli 2012)

​
*In einem Buch behauptet Roberto Simioli, dass die Moderatorin mit 17 Jahren ein Kind abgetrieben habe.*

Zwölf Jahre lang war er ihr Ersatz-Papa. Zwölf Jahre, in denen der Italiener Roberto Simioli (68) als fester Freund von Mutter Ineke das Leben der damals noch unbekannten Michelle Hunziker (35) begleitete.

Jetzt hat Roberto Simioli in Italien eine Biografie über die erfolgreiche TV-Moderatorin veröffentlicht, die von der Italo-Schweizerin aber nicht autorisiert worden ist. Kein Wunder. Denn ihr ehemaliger Ziehvater wäscht auf den 400 Seiten reichlich schmutzige Wäsche.

„*Ich will nur beweisen, dass Michelle nicht jene nette, freundliche, liebenswerte Frau ist. Ich will all die Lügen, die sie und ihre Entourage verbreiten, aufdecken*“, begründet Roberto Simioli die Veröffentlichung. In „Le verità nascoste“ (deutsch: „Die versteckten Wahrheiten“) behauptet er, dass Michelle mit 17 Jahren eine Abtreibung habe durchführen lassen. „*Sie hat nie erzählt, dass sie schwanger war, als sie noch minderjährig war. Und dass sie mit der Hilfe ihrer Mutter die Schwangerschaft unterbrach. Es ist seltsam, dass sie sich nicht daran erinnert. Schließlich haben wir sie zu viert ins Krankenhaus begleitet.*“

Doch nicht nur Michelle bekommt ihr Fett weg. So soll ihr Ex-Mann, Schmusesänger Eros Ramazzotti, alles andere als zärtlich in der Ehe gewesen sein. Ramazzotti habe einen „gewalttätigen Charakter, er verprügelte sie sogar“.

Der Mann, der sagt, Michelle habe ihn früher Papa genannt, lässt kein gutes Haar an seiner Stieftochter: „*Diese Frau, so hübsch sie sein mag, liebt niemanden. Sie lacht, aber es ist nicht echt. Wenn sie redet, lügt sie. Ich denke, das ist die Tragik ihres Lebens.*“

Michelle Hunzikers Management will sich zu den Vorwürfen Simiolis übrigens nicht äußern.


----------



## Tittelelli (12 Juli 2012)

Wen interessiert das?


----------



## [email protected] (12 Juli 2012)

Da braucht wohl jemand Geld.


----------



## tommie3 (12 Juli 2012)

Aussen hui innen pfui?


----------



## Punisher (12 Juli 2012)

Hauptsache, sie sieht gut aus und hat nen geilen Body


----------



## Jone (12 Juli 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Hauptsache, sie sieht gut aus und hat nen geilen Body



Jawoll, auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## bonehead (12 Juli 2012)

bla bla blubb...who cares!


----------



## syd67 (15 Juli 2012)

yes who cares wanna root not talk!


----------



## Stöffu (16 Juli 2012)

Das ist doch nur eine Abrechnung eines Frustrierten Mannes, welcher sein Leben nie so richtig auf die reihe kriegte, und nun seinen Frust ablassen will, und hofft seine 15min Ruhm bzw. aufmerksam zu erhaschen. Natürlich auf kosten anderer. Dass Michelle sicher nicht immer das "nette Mädchen" von Nebenan ist, ist Garantiert. Jeder Mensch hat Ecken und Kanten und hat in seinem Leben nicht immer exakt alles Korrekt gemacht. Aber jemanden zu verurteilen und an den Brannger zu stellen ist das allerletzte.


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

ich würde sowieso viel lieber was anderes mit ihr tun als reden.


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

Irgendwie find ich den Vater echt schäbig.


----------

